# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Itämetron linjauksen ja asemien sijoittelun taustoja

## Rattivaunu

> Löytyisikö sitä Castrénin suunnitelmaa jostain päin verkkoa?


Castrenin työryhmän vaiheista ja lopputuloksista on kerrottu Jussi Iltasen tutkielmassa, joka on julkaistu Helsingin pitäjä 2001 Helsinge kirjasessa. Tutkielmaa on referoitu tietyiltä osin muualla tässä foorumissa Hans Sahlbergin suunnitelmia käsittelevässä ketjussa.

Metrotoimikunnan mietintö  II osa niminen suunnitelma perustui valtavaan, 86,5 km pitkään metroverkostoon, johon sisältyi peräti 108 asemaa. Verkoston kartta on julkaistu mainitsemani kirjan aukeamalla s. 20  21 sekä Raitio-lehdessä 2 / 2002 Helsingin metro 20 vuotta. Verkosto olisi toteutettu vuosina 1969  2000, mikäli Castrenin ja kumppanien kaavailut olisivat saaneet käydä toteen. 

Tuon verkoston liikennettä olisi Iltasen tutkielman mukaan hoidettu leveäraiteisilla, ilmajohtovirroitetuilla kaupunkijunilla, jotka olisivat pysähdelleet huomattavasti tiheämmin sijoitetuilla asemilla nykyiseen järeään metroon verrattuna. Systeemi olisi ollut lähellä Tukholman Tunnelbana 1:tä, joita maallikot kutsuvat Vihreäksi linjaksi. Castrenin metro olisi ollut jopa hieman ratikkamaisempi vielä osan linjauksista sisältäessä soveltuvin osin tasoristeyksiä muun liikenteen kanssa.

Useissa viestiketjuissa on (osaksi ihan oikeaoppisestikin) moitittu Helsingin nykyisen Itämetron liiaksi isoa tietä seurailevasta linjauksesta, mikä on aiheuttanut tiettyjä epäkohtia mm. metron potentiaalin optimointia ajatellen. Näissä moitinnoissa on esiintynyt mielestäni osaksi harhautunutta käsitystä siitä, että aikanaan suunnitellut nykymetron esi-isät olisivat tässä asiassa olleet jotenkin ratkaisevasti parempia. Ihan sillä tavalla asianlaita ei sittenkään näyttäisi olevan Iltasen tutkielmaa syvällisemmän tarkastelun jälkeen mietittynä. Metrotoimikunnan vuoden 1963 mietinnössä Itäinen haara meni osuudella Kaasutehdas  Puotila lähes millilleen samassa kohtaa kuin nykyinenkin megametro, sama koskee Vuosaaren haaraa. Kulosaaressa Castrenin metro olisi kulkenut Itäväylän eteläpuolella nykyisen pohjoispuolisen linjauksen sijasta ja Kulosaaren sillalla metro olisi mennyt keskikaistoja pitkin. Kuitenkin Hiihtäjäntien, Siilitien ja Itäkeskuksen asemat olisivat sijainneet täsmälleen samoissa paikoissa kuin nytkin on metroasema olemassa (Hiihtäjäntien asema on 1980-luvun alussa nimetty Herttoniemeksi ja Puotila on ensin muuttunut Puotinharjuksi ja 1980 Itäkeskukseksi. Myllypuron  Kontulan suunnalla Castrenin kevytmetro olisi seurannut nykyistä onnistuneemmin maankäyttöä. 

Castrenin työryhmän esitystä pyydettiin arvioimaan kolmea ulkomaalaista asiantuntijaa (Tukholmasta, Kööpenhaminasta ja Hampurista). Asiantuntijat olivat Castrenin työryhmän mietinnön kanssa monessa kohtaa samaa mieltä, mutta eriäviäkin näkemyksiä oli. Asiantuntijat halusivat raitiovaunut kokonaan pois metroradalta (toimikunnan mietintöhän oli sisältänyt pieneltä osin kolmiraiteisia yhteisosuuksia). Lisäksi asiantuntijaryhmän näkemyksen mukaan paikallisjunaliikennettä Valtionrautateillä tuli kehittää niin, että rautateiden lähellä kulkevat metroradat voitaisiin jättää rakentamatta ainakin toistaiseksi. Tältä pohjalta ensimmäisiksi metroradoiksi olisivat muotoutuneet linjaus Kampista Puotilaan sekä haara Sörnäisistä Kumpulaan. Ulkomaalaisen asiantuntijaryhmän lausunto merkitsi Iltasen kirjoitusta lainaten suurta muutosta metrosuunnittelussa myös siinä mielessä, että lausunnon pohjalta metroa lähdettiin kehittämään rautatiemäisempään suuntaan vähentämällä asemia ja lisäämällä liikennöintinopeutta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitos Rattivaunu hyvästä referaatista.

Olen käynyt joitain keskusteluja 1960-luvun metrosuunnittelusta aikalaisten kanssa. Yksi merkittävä asia on, ettei Castrén ollut pelkästään kiitelty henkilö. Hänen ideoimansa Runkolinja sai runsaasti kritiikkiä, ja Castrénin metro/pikaratikkaverkkoa arvosteltiin liian laajana ja kalliina. 

Historian valossa Runkolinjan arvostelu on lähes huvittavaa, sillä siitä tuli kuitenkin vallitseva ideologia joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseksi jo 40 vuoden ajan. Silti liityntäliikenteeseen vannovat metromiehet syrjäyttivät Castrénin, joka ei ilmeisesti ollut kritiikittömästi raskasmetrosuunnitelman kannalla.

Jälkimmäistä argumenttia käytettiin 1960-luvulla, jotta nykyisen raskasmetron suunnitelmat saatiin hyväksytyksi valtuustossa perustellen, että nykyratkaisu on halvempi, koska siinä on vähemmän asemia. Smith-Polvisessa esiintyvien kustannusarvioiden perusteella raskasmetro ei suinkaan ollut halpa, vaan paljon kalliimpi kuin pikaraitiotie useampine pysäkkeineen.

Rattivaunun referaatista käy ilmi, että metroa suunniteltiin itään nykyisen Itäväylän linjalla jo ennen raskasmetropäätöstä. Itse asiassa tämä näkyy monissa aiemmissakin karttaluonnoksissa. Tämä on ymmärrettävää, sillä rataa kaavailtiin asutuksen keskelle. Mutta emme tiedä, mitä silloin kaavailtiin Itäväyläksi.

Jos verrataan siihen, mitä tuollaisiin paikkoihin kaduiksi rakennettiin, niin se ei ollut moottoritietä eritasoliittymin, kuten nykyinen Itäväylä on. Kirjoitan näin tietäen hyvin, ettei Itäväylä ole tieluokitusessa moottoritie, koska silloin siinä ei saisi olla niitä muutamia bussipysäkkejä. Mutta rakenteellisesti Itäväylä on moottoritie.

Helsingistä löytyy havainnollinen esimerkki siitä, mitä suunnittelijoilla oli tuohon aikaan mielessään: samanlaista, kuin Paciuksenkadun yhteys Munkkiniemeen. Tällaisessa ratkaisussa raitiotierata palvelee aivan toisella tavalla kuin nykyinen raskasmetro.

Myös se on tiedossa, esim. HKL:n 100-vuotishistoriikin perusteella, että Helsingissä otettiin oppia Tukholman Vihreästä linjasta (en ole siis asiantuntija   :Wink:  ). Suunnitellun pikaratikan tai metron haluttiin palvelevan paremmin asutusta, ja siksi haluttiin rakentaa samalla tavalla kuin Tukholmassa.

Tässä vaiheessa kävi selkeästi ilmi, että metron rakentajia ei kiinostanut hyvä palvelu ja metron ja kaupunkirakenteen toisiinsa sovittaminen. Metro haluuttiin tehdä kuten he suunnittelivat. Kaupunki sopeutukoon metroon. Ja tämä on myös ollut vallitseva ideologia runkolinjassa huonoksi todetun liityntäliikenteen lisäksi.

Tätä edellä sanomaani todistaa myös Vuosaaren rata, joka tehtiin jo aikana, jolloin maailmalla oli tiedossa, että sellainen toteutus on väärä. Jälleen on luontevaa, että Vuosaareen suunniteltu rata on varhaisissa suunnitelmissa samalla paikalla kuin nykyinen rata. Vuosaarihan oli käytännössä rakentamaton noiden suunnitelmien teon aikana, joten rata ei ollut syrjässä vaan siinä, mistä rakentaminen olisi voitu aloittaa. Suunnitellun ratalinjan vieressä ei myöskään kulkenut moottoritietä, kuten nyt.

Mutta Vuosaaren kanssa tehtiin kaikki aikaisemmat virheet. Vuosaari rakennettiin vuosia ennen metroa (1960-luvun lopulta), ja liikenne perustui autoiluun. Etelä-Vuosaari ja metro tehtiin samaan aikaan, mutta rata ja motari sijoitettiin vierekkäin ja asutus etäälle asemista. Vanhaa Vuosaarta ei edes yritetty saada metron palveluun.

Mitä siis halusin sanoa. Sen, että vanhat pikaraitiotie- ja metroverkkosuunnitelmat ja niissä esiintyvät linjaukset eivät ole syynä siihen, että Helsingissä on raskasmetro, joka on sijoitettu yhdyskuntarakenteeseen väärin. Vanhoja verkkoja ei suunniteltu raskasmetroa ja moottoriteitä varten. Moottoritiet tulivat itään toteutumattoman pikaraitiotien paikalle ja sen sijasta sekä pikaraitiotielle suunnitelluille linjoille. Liikenteen kasvaessa moottoriteiden haitat ymmärrettiin, ja myöhemmässä kaavoituksessa asutus sijoitettiin etäälle moottoriteistä toisin kuin vielä Kulosaaressa ja Herttoniemessä.

Raskasmetron väärä sijoittaminen johtuu osaltaan siitä, että valittiin standardi, joka esti metron rakentamisen tavalla, joka palvelisi kaupunkirakennetta. Osaltaan väärä sijoittaminen johtuu siitä, että valittiin liityntäliikenneideologia piittaamatta siitä, että se heikentää matkustajapalvelua. Siten ei ollut edes tarve yrittää sijoittaa metroa oikein.

Miksi sitten valittiin raskas metro? Osin varmaankin vilpittömästi mm. ulkomaisten kommenttien perusteella. Valitettavasti vain kommentaattorit olivat myös väärässä, joskin ehkä myös vilpittömästi ajatuksiinsa uskoen. Meillehän jälkiviisaus on helppoa. Keskeinen syy oli myös Valmetin intressi ja haave maailmalla merkittäväksi alumiinirakenteisten metrojunien toimittajaksi. Tarvittiin näyttävä referenssi, vaikka Helsinki oli sellaiselle liian pieni kaupunki.

Miksi tämä prameilu ja väärät valinnat menivät sitten lävitse? Oikeusistuimet ovat todenneet osan syystä, eli lahjukset. Mutta en epäile, etteikö aikansa päättäjien joukossa ollut sellaisia, jotka innostuivat suuruudenhullusta maailman suurimmasta metrosta ilman lahjuksiakin. Onhan näitä rakennettu monumenteiksi muuallakin piittaamatta siitä, onko metrosta hyötyä vai haittaa ja mitä se maksaa.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Todettakoon, että Vuosaaren haaraa olisi jatkettu Castrenin kartalla nykyistä vastaavan linjan jatkeena koilliseen nykyisen telakan suuntaan. Useat Pohjois-Vuosaaren nykyiset asutusalueet olisivat siinä(kin) mallissa täysin kiskojen ulottumattomissa. Eri asia on, olisiko rakentaminen lähtenyt etenemään nyt toteutuneella tavalla, mikäli metro olisi "riittävän ajoissa" tullut kaupunginosaan. Castrenin aktiivikauden aikana Vuosaari ei edes kuulunut Helsinkiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Vuosaari on kaikkian hieman erikoinen vaihe seudun historiassa. Helsingin maalaiskunta halusi luovuttaa sen Helsingille, koska maalaiskunta laski, ettei sillä ollut varoja kustantaa kunnan velvollisuuksia Vuosaareen tuleville asukkaille.

Itse rakentaminen käynnistyi yksityisistä aloitteista, ja painottui pohjoiseen, koska sieltä oli maayhteys Helsinkiin. Vartiokylänlahden siltakin oli yksityinen hanke. Eli Vuosaari eteni virallisista suunnitelmista irrallaan, joten ei liene ihme, että liikennesuunnitelmatkin menivät toisin.

Nythän rata tulee jatkumaan nykyiselle satama-alueelle - mutta tuskin satamaan asemaa tulee, vaan sinne menään liityntäliikenteellä radan vartta.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Castrenin työryhmän esitystä pyydettiin arvioimaan kolmea ulkomaalaista asiantuntijaa (Tukholmasta, Kööpenhaminasta ja Hampurista).  Ulkomaalaisen asiantuntijaryhmän lausunto merkitsi Iltasen kirjoitusta lainaten suurta muutosta metrosuunnittelussa myös siinä mielessä, että lausunnon pohjalta metroa lähdettiin kehittämään rautatiemäisempään suuntaan vähentämällä asemia ja lisäämällä liikennöintinopeutta.


Tässä kun on arvostellut Helsingin metron linjaus- ja suunnitteluperiaatteita, lienee syytä korostaa, että 1960-luvun loppupuoliskolla ja 1970-luvun alkupuolella vastaavat periaatteet olivat yleinen normi "läntisessä" metrosuunnittelussa.

Muissakin kaupungeissa pyrittiin nostamaan metron liikennöintinopeutta sekä tekemään metrosta linja-autoilla ja yksityisautoilla liittyvän liikenteen runkokuljetin mm. seuraavin keinoin:
Asemaväliä pidennettiinKalustokokoa ja -nopeutta suurennettiinLinjat linjattiin moottoriteiden ja muiden väylien maastokäytäviinOmaksuttiin liityntäliiikenneperiaate eli pääosa matkustajista tulisi linja-autolla tai yksityisautolla metron asemalleOletettiin, että kävelymatkanormia voidaan korottaa aiemmasta kokemusperäisestä 400-600 m linnuntietä säteestä esimerkiksi 1 km tasolle.Rattivaunun mainitsema kansainvälinen arviointi oli yksi osa tätä muutosprosessia.

Toinen keskeinen osa metron nykymuodon kehitystä oli insinööritoimisto Smith&Polvisen Helsingin kaupunkiseudun liikenneturkimus (1968). 

Olen lukenut raporttia ja yllätyin siitä, miten tarkoin siinä tutkittiin nimenomaan metron rakentamista.  Julkisen liikenteen suunnittelu - siis nimenomaan metron suunnittelu - oli yhtä keskeinen osa selvitystä kuin moottoritieverkko. 

Smith&Polvisen suunnitelman lähtökohtina julkisen liikenteen suunnitteluun oli vaihtoehdoissa "O" ja "B" Helsingin kaupungin metrotoimikunnan mietintö 1963, ja siinä esitetystä metroverkosta 90 km verkosto. 

Suunnitelman ehdotusvaihtoehdossa A, sekä kehitellyssä vaihtoehdoissa C ja D oli huomattavasti niukempi metroverkko. Metroverkkoa supistettiin lisäämällä liityntäliikennettä.

Suositellussa ratkaisussa oli itä- ja länsimetro nykyisen kaltaisena, mutta ilman Vuosaaren haaraa ja Mellunmäen haara Porvoon moottoritielle asti. Lisäksi siinä oli Töölön - Munkkiniemen - Haagan - Kannelmäen - Kaivokselan metro, Hakaniemen - Vallilan - Kumpulan - Käpylän - Maunulan metro sekä Sörnäinen - Pasila - Haaga - metro. Tämäkin metroverkko olisi ollut 63 km mittainen eli toteutettua selvästi laajempi.

Lisäksi lähijunaverkostosta ehdotettiin poistettavaksi 30 asemasta 15. 

Julkisen liikenteen supistamista perusteltiin kustannusten laskemisella. Julkisen liikenteen liikennöintikustannuksiksi arvioitiin matkustajakilometriä kohden 0,10 mk ja henkilöauton ajokustannuksiksi 0,12 - 0,15 mk. Lisäksi laskettiin, että syöttöliikenne busseilla ei tuottaisi pääomakustannuksia, koska bussit kulkisivat tieverkolla.

Yksityisautopainotusta perusteltiin mm. kulkumuodon vapaalla valinnalla sekä sillä, että liikenne tuotti työpaikkoja mm. huoltoasemilla jne. Sen sijaan julkisen liikenteen kustannuksissa ei huomioitu työllistävää vaikutusta.

Julkisen liikenteen verkon keskeinen perustelu oli se, että keskusta-alueen osalta metroverkolla säästettäisiin tieverkon rakentamiskustannuksia. Optimiksi todettiin, että keskustaan tulevasta liikenteestä 70% olisi julkista liikennettä. Kuulostaako tutulta?

Julkiselle liikenteelle esitettiin neljä eri perusvaihtoehtoa:
Valittu liityntäliikenneperiaate, jossa liityntä esikaupungissa hoidettiin linja-autolla ja runkokuljetus ja keskustan jakelu raideliikenteellä.Liityntäliikenneperiaate, jossa liityntä esikaupungissa tapahtui auotlla.Suorat linja-autoyhteydetLinja-autoyhteydet keskustan laidalle, jakelu keskustan sisällä raideliikenteellä.Vaikka toteutustavaksi valittiinkin vaihtoehto 1, oli ilmeistä, että vaihtoehtoa 2 pidettiin parempana.

Oma arvioni on se, että vaikka Smith & Polvisen moottoritieverkkosuositusta ei noudatettu, metroverkko muutettiin suunnitelman mukaiseksi ja toteutettiin muutenkin ensisijaisesti yhdysvaltalaisten mallien mukaan.

Raportissa on konkreettisina esimerkkeinä toteutetuista metroista mainittu Boston ja Philadelphia, ja suunnittelluista metroista puolestaan Atlanta, Pittsburgh (ei toteutettu) ja St Louis (toteutettu v. 1993 pikaraitiotienä).

Esimerkkejä Helsingin metron ja USA:n metron samankaltaisuuksista:
Chigagossa Dan Ryan - linja toteutettiin moottoritien keskikaistalle.Bostonin metron asemien opastusdesign on hyvin samankaltainen kuin Helsingin metron, samoin metron 1960-80-luvun laajennusosatUSA:n 1970-80-luvun "uudet metrot" kuten Baltimore, Atlanta, Miami on toteutettu hyvin samankaltaisesti (korkea linjanopeus, linjaus pitkin moottoritiekäytäviä).Washingtonin metro poikkeaa laajuudessaan edellämainituista. Myös siinä on kuitenkin tuttuja elementtejä kuten yksi linja moottoritien keskikaistalla sekä holvikaariasemat (vrt. Hakaniemi).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rattivaunun mainitsema kansainvälinen arviointi oli yksi osa tätä muutosprosessia.


Aivan. Tässä toistui samanlainen ulkopuolisen kokemuksen haku kuin Turun raitioteiden lopettamisessa. Neuvoa kysyttiin kaupungeista, jotka olivat lopettamassa tai lopettaneet raitioliikenteen ja siirtyneet metroon.

Mikko Laaksonen kertoi hienosti Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelman yleisperiaatteista. Minulla on tekeillä www-sivu tästä samasta aiheesta, joten tulette saamaan lisää tietoa tästä "Suomen autokaupunkisuunnittelun äidistä".




> Julkisen liikenteen suunnittelu - siis nimenomaan metron suunnittelu - oli yhtä keskeinen osa selvitystä kuin moottoritieverkko.


Tästä asiasta en malta olla mainitsematta jo nyt, että suunnitelman perusteella näyttää siltä, ettei konsultti ja tilaaja olleet ihan samalla kannalla. Konsultti joutui muokkaamaan suunnitelmiaan, kun tilaaja ilmaisi, ettei rajaton moottoritierakentaminen olemassa olevan keskustan rakennuskannan päälle ollutkaan soveliasta. Lopullinen konsultin suositus oli kuitenkin kalliimpi eli enemmän moottoriteitä sisältävä, ja tätä sitten perusteltiin Mikon mainitsemin autoliikenteen työllisyysvaikutuksin.

Mutta palataan aiheeseen. Kun saan sivuni valmiiksi, viestitän siitä täällä. Lukekaa vaikka sitä ennen Hanna Sirkiän gradua Turun raitioliikenteen lopettamisesta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Foorumilla on kyselty menneistä suunnitelmista, ja tässä ketjussa on käyty keskustelua metrolinjan taustoista. Tässä pari Compactin välittämää lehtileikettä.

Seura julkaisi maanalaisen kartan vuonna 1952.

Toinen kartta on tuoreempi, julkaistu Elanto-lehdessä vuonna 1959.

Molemmista voi havaita, että "vanhat" suunnitelmat painottuivat Helsingin keskustan liikenteen palveluun. Niissä oli myös pariisilaiseen tapaan kohtalaisen lyhyt asemaväli, jotta palvelualue kävelyetäisyydellä olisi mahdollisimman suuri. Näin siis ennen suuren junametron aikaa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Niissä oli myös pariisilaiseen tapaan kohtalaisen lyhyt asemaväli, jotta palvelualue kävelyetäisyydellä olisi mahdollisimman suuri. Näin siis ennen suuren junametron aikaa.


Asemien väli on tosiaan jokseenkin sama kuin nykyisellä metrolla ja sen suunnitellulla Töölön linjalla. Töölössä ja Kalliossa/Haapaniemessä on yksi asema lisää. Kaisaniemen asema on Kruununhaassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Asemien väli on tosiaan jokseenkin sama kuin nykyisellä metrolla ja sen suunnitellulla Töölön linjalla. Töölössä ja Kalliossa/Haapaniemessä on yksi asema lisää. Kaisaniemen asema on Kruununhaassa.


Niin, ja pari asemaa niemen eteläpuolella sekä Töölonlahden pohjoispuolella, toisessa on oma kolmen aseman linja etelään...

Kaisaniemen asema saatiin vasta kun kauppiaat suostuivat maksumiehiksi. Kalasataman (punaisen kartan Sörnäinen) aseman kanssa on sama juttu. Haapaniemeen ei taida asemaa koskaan tulla.

Onhan se hyvä, että korjataan junametromiesten virheitä jälkikäteen. Onhan siitäkin ollut puhetta, että länsimetron myötä junakokoa voisi pienentää, että sopisi paremmin kysyntään.   :Wink: 

Kehitys kehittyy kohti sitä, mistä erehdyttiin mahtipontisuuteen. Sen kehityken voisi saman tien viedä loppuun asti, eli kaventaa vaunut katukelpoisiksi, panna ilmajohtovirroitus ja matala laituri. Tämä olisi hyvä aloittaa länsimetron kohdalla, kun idän konsepti muutenkin istuu sinne huonosti.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Niin, ja pari asemaa niemen eteläpuolella sekä Töölonlahden pohjoispuolella, toisessa on oma kolmen aseman linja etelään...


U-metro on tosiaan rakentamatta :) Sen skandaalinkäryiset asemathan ovat kaivettuina Kampissa ja Hakaniemessä kuten kaikki tiedämme.

Uudemmissa suunnitelmissa kieltämättä esiintyvät enää asemat Esplanadilla ja Katajanokalla (aiemmin Erottaja-Kauppatori-Katajanokka), eikä niitäkään luultavasti rakenneta. Keskustassa kun on pinnallakin oleva ratikka edelleen. Siitä vain ei aina taideta osata iloita.




> Kaisaniemen asema saatiin vasta kun kauppiaat suostuivat maksumiehiksi. Kalasataman (punaisen kartan Sörnäinen) aseman kanssa on sama juttu.


Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että Kalasatama on ensimmäinen yksityisten suoraan rahoittama asema Helsingissä. Poikkeuksena Kaisaniemen aseman Opintoputki, jonka piti kulkea Kameeli B:n läpi. Sopimuksen mukaan kiinteistö joutui rakentamaan nykyisen väliaikaiseksi tarkoitetun tunnelin, kun korttelin läpi menevä yhteys ei valmistunutkaan suunnitellusti.

Eli Kaisaniemessä sovittiin, että kiinteistöt toteuttavat omalle alueelleen metroon suoraan liittyviä tiloja. Kalasatamassa kiinteistöt maksavat itse asemaakin.

Metroon liittyvien tilojen politiikka olisi ollut edullinen jo aiemmin. Esimerkiksi Hakaniemessä ja Sörnäisissä asemat toimisivat paljon paremmin ja näyttäisivät ulkoisesti paremmilta, jos niiden sisäänkäynnit olisivat kiinteistöissä. Myöhemmin muutoksia on haluttukin tehdä, mutta maksajaa ei ole tahtonut löytyä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Foorumilla on kyselty menneistä suunnitelmista, ja tässä ketjussa on käyty keskustelua metrolinjan taustoista. Tässä pari Compactin välittämää lehtileikettä.
> 
> Seura julkaisi maanalaisen kartan vuonna 1952.
> 
> Toinen kartta on tuoreempi, julkaistu Elanto-lehdessä vuonna 1959.


Voisitteko kertoa hieman enemmän näiden taustoista? 

Mielenkiintoisaa että jo 1952 käytettiin nimitystä "METRO" Hakaniemen aseman sisäänkäynnissä. 

/Rainer

----------


## Compact

Seuran artikkeli on julkaistu lehdessä nro 24/1952 (11.6.1952). Otsikointi on: *Reportaasi v:lta 1977: HELSINGIN METRO*. Kuvat ja teksti EKA. Kartan lisäksi siinä on kolme kuvamontaasia. Yksi niistä tulikin kartan mukana jo näytille ja muut kuvat ovat _"Tulevan metron ns. kanta-asemasta tulee toinen Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Mechelininkadun kulmaan. Siitä on sitten suora yhteys Kaivopuiston puolelle, Munkkiniemeen ja Sörnäisiin"_ sekä _"Toinen kanta-asema tulee Helsinginkadun ja Kaarlenkadun kulmaan. Nyt rakennetaan tälle paikalle parhaillaan suurta muuntajaa, mutta v. 1977 on kulma ehkä tämän näköinen"_. Töölön kuvassa on Hakaniemen kaltainen lasikatos ja metro-tekstit katolla. Johdinauto porhaltaa ohitse. Kallion asema on myös samantapainen.

Kirjoittaja kertoo ensin futuristisesti matkastaan Helsingin metrolla vuonna 1977. Sitten hän kertoo julkaisusta, joka on tehty muutama vuosi aiemmin. Nimenä saattaa olla jotakin sellaista kuin Suunnitelma Helsingin paikallisliikenteen järjestelystä tulevaisuudessa.

Rohkea suunnittelija oli tehnyt piirustukset ja laskelmat *maanalaisesta rautatiestä*. _"Suunnitelma ja ehkä monta muutakin on Helsingin ja sen ympäristön aluesuunnitelmaliiton hallussa... Tiettävästi tästä monisäikeisestä kaavailusta odottavat esikaupunkialueelle ulottuvat pikaraitiotielinjat ensimmäisinä vuoroaan..."_ jne.

Elannon artikkeli on julkaistu jossain vuoden 1959 numerossa. Siinä on myös kauniisti väritetty ja piirretty havainnekuva Keskusaseman järjestelyistä. Maanpinnalla on Rautatientorin linja-autojen laiturialue, yksi kerros alempana todennäköinen lippuhallikerros, sen alla länsi-itä -suuntainen ratatunneli ja sen alla Eiran ratatunneli. Kaikki kerroksista toisiin tapahtuva matkustajakulku tapahtuu portaikoissa, ei ole hissejä eikä koneportaita. Kerrokset ovat siis melko lähellä maanpintaa eivätkä ole mitään kirkkosaleja. Junat ovat yksinivelisiä ja kaksivaunuisia. Hieman tulee mieleen 50-luvun kuviteltu näkemys nivelraitiovaunusta. Väriltään junat ovat harmaita ja 50-luvun Kiitojunan punaisia. Maanpinnalla oleva sisäänmenokatos on yksinkertainen laatikko ja sen päällä on ikäänkuin neuvostoliittolainen metrotunnus eli leveästi seisova M-kirjain.

Asemapiirros junineen on tietenkin ollut artikkelin laatijalta täysi arvaus, mutta hyvin realistinen se kuitenkin on. Käynee hyvin arkkitehdin havainnekuvasta. Artikkelin tekstin olen joskus nähnyt oikeassa lehdessä, mutta nyt en osaa sitä lainkaan referoida. Linjakartta ja Keskusaseman havainnekuva on julkaistu myöhemmin myös Helsingin metron 20-vuotismuistojulkaisussa vuonna 2002. Tätä kirjasta voi ostaa edulliseen hintaan Töölön Raitioliikennemuseosta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kirjoittaja kertoo ensin futuristisesti matkastaan Helsingin metrolla vuonna 1977. Sitten hän kertoo julkaisusta, joka on tehty muutama vuosi aiemmin. Nimenä saattaa olla jotakin sellaista kuin Suunnitelma Helsingin paikallisliikenteen järjestelystä tulevaisuudessa.


Tämä siis ei ole ainakaan kartan perusteella se Sahlbergin suunnitelma josta oli aiemmin kyse, vaan ilmeisesti jokin vanhempi, olisiko ollut peräti aiemmin 40 -luvulta peräisin oleva linjastosuunnitelma, jota jostain syystä olympiavuonna haluttiin toiveikkaasti esitellä ?

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

Tästä löytyy metrosuunnitelma vuodelta 1963. Yhdistelin sen nopeasti http://www2.hs.fi/klik/utopiat2001/utopia2001_uusi.html löytyneestä animaatiopätkästä. Osa asemista puuttuu, tietääköhän kukaan mitä ne ovat?
http://suomi24.pp.fi/metro1963.png

----------


## aki

Ainakin Hakaniemessä sisäänkäynnin olisi voinut johtaa mm. Ympyrätalon sisäpuolelle sekä yksi sisäänkäynti suoraan kauppahalliin, nythän Ympyrätalon remontti on jo tehty joten sisäänkäynnin muuttaminen on hieman myöhäistä. Kauppahallin saneeraamista ilmeisesti suunnitellaan joten sinne sisäänkäynnin rakentaminen ei varmasti olisi mitenkään mahdotonta, eri asia on mitä mieltä esim. Museovirasto asiasta olisi. Ruoholahden asemankin olisi voinut suunnitella toisin jos jo silloin olisi ollut tiedossa esim. nykyisen kauppakeskuksen sijainti, Nythän kauppakeskus on hieman sivussa metrosta sekä raitiovaunupysäkistä. Asema olisi voitu rakentaa jonkin verran edemmäs jolloin kumpaankin päähän olisi saatu lippuhalli, länsipään sisäänkäynti olisi johtanut kauppakeskukseen ja itäpään sisäänkäynti nykyisen lippuhallin kohdalle.

----------


## late-

> nythän Ympyrätalon remontti on jo tehty joten sisäänkäynnin muuttaminen on hieman myöhäistä.


Ympyrätalon remontin yhteydessä on varauduttu sisäänkäynnin siirtämiseen talon puolelle. 

Alueen uudessa asemakaavassa useimmat sisäänkäynnit on muistaakseni merkitty ympäröiviin rakennuksiin. Tämä ei tietenkään velvoita siirtämään voimassa olleen kaavan aikana rakennettuja sisäänkäyntejä, mutta tekee sen mahdolliseksi.

----------

